# Honda HS720ASA vs Toro 721QZE



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty much an apples to apples contest. I’m looking to get a new single stage machine and these are the two I feel are the best built with the right amenities.

Remote chute control is high on my must haves and the Honda has a remote deflector and chute controls. The toro has just remote chute rotation but it is better placed and significantly smoother.

Electric start, why the h*ll not.

I’m a fan of toros and Honda, scales tipped to Honda a bit. The snapper snow shredder beast with the 250cc engine looks appealing but I have my reservations with the Briggs conglomerate and there products. 

The toros 22cc over the Honda counts for something too.

I can’t help but feel that toros paddle design is better then Honda’s. A gently curved paddle that throws the snow uniformly up and out of the chute. 

Ideally I’m hoping to hear from someone that has experience with both to aid my Decision. Anyone with long term experience with the HS720? How are those chute controls? Have they loosened up a bit?


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Pretty much an apples to apples contest. I’m looking to get a new single stage machine and these are the two I feel are the best built with the right amenities.
> 
> Remote chute control is high on my must haves and the Honda has a remote deflector and chute controls. The toro has just remote chute rotation but it is better placed and significantly smoother.
> 
> Electric start, why the h*ll not.


We have 25 of the 721's where I work and they are a dependable machine and will start on the first pull every time even from the off season. The quick shoot remote is as you wrote in the right spot for easy access.

Electric start is kind of ridiculous as a six year old child can easily pull the rope to start. By the time you are fumbling around hanging up the electrical cord the kid would be half way done with the driveway.:smile2:


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I had the exact same dilemma a couple of years ago. I was looking at the same machines you mentioned and had all the exact same concerns. I kept hounding Toro to ask if they would ever release a 721 with a remote chute control. THAT would have been my ideal SS machine. I tried the Honda controls and found them to be a bit too stiff and clunky for my taste. Perhaps they do loosen up over time, I don't know. It just seemed that The 721 was always rated as the best SS out there by many, even though it did not have a headlight or remote chute control. I then learned that Toro released the Snowmaster and after operating the joystick chute and noticing the easy handling on the sales floor, I jumped on it. I now see why Toro probably won't put a remote chute on a 721 because it would push the price into Snowmaster territory. The 721 still has a couple of advantages: smaller size, easier to store, paddles scrape the pavement for slightly cleaner removal, slightly easier handling (although Snowmaster is a breeze too) and the slightly smaller width of 721 can fit in tighter areas. Snowmaster has better capacity for deeper snows. I like the idea of the Briggs SS with the serrated auger for icier EOD removal, but I think that the extra bracing in the auger area can slightly reduce the efficiency (throwing distance) of the unit as the continuous flow of snow to the chute is somewhat impeded. Powered chute controls sound awesome, but I'm sure that could create some potential problems over time as far as reliability. All in all I think you can't really go wrong with the Honda SS or the Toro 721, I think it comes down to slightly more power/performance of Toro's engine and housing/chute design vs the convenience of Honda's chute controls. I would think that they will either loosen up over time or you will just get used to it and never notice it any more. I have used a 721 but never operated the Honda, I'm sure they are both the top choices in traditional single stage machines.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Well its official, I got myself a Honda HS720.

It was a tough call. I thought way too long and hard on this. Read reviews, watched videos, played around with each machine at the showroom on a couple occasions, and final went out of my way to actually move snow with them.

I have a fresh memory of an hs520 i worked on recently, and i went to a friend of a friends to use a 621 with the zip chute.

Not a hundred percent apples to apples, but close enough.

It came down to the honda having remote deflector controls, and which one I thought had a better handle on EOD 
snow.

Not part of my criteria, but it does look pretty good.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Congrats and enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Neither machine will remove any significant EOD. Congrats on your new machine.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

A question I have also. When I eventually have to replace my 1998 Toro 3000 2 stroke; which engine is more reliable Honda or the new 4 stroke Toros? I got great use out of the '98 Toro with the Suzuki 2 stroke, any of the problems I've had were carb related....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I think they are equally reliable. The toro loncin 212 has a cast iron lined cylinder, instead of nickasil coated aluminum. But Honda has a sturdier rotating assembly.

With either, neglect checking and changing... you can guess what happens.

My fathers honda mower with a gcv160 has nearly 20 years and at least 500 hours on it doesn’t burn oil and runs like a dream. 

It’s too bad the US HS720 doesn’t get the GS iron lined, OHC engine that Canada has. 

I’m not going to sweat it.


----------



## Jeff Mitchell (Dec 9, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Well its official, I got myself a Honda HS720.
> 
> It was a tough call. I thought way too long and hard on this. Read reviews, watched videos, played around with each machine at the showroom on a couple occasions, and final went out of my way to actually move snow with them.
> 
> ...


Hi there! So, I'm in the same boat as you were a year ago. I'm between the Honda HS720ASA vs Toro 721QZE (also slightly considering the Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE). 

How has your Honda HS720ASA performed? Are you happy with it this past year? I haven't played around with them in the store yet, but looking online, the Honda controls seem more sturdy and reliable, although it sounds like stiffer. I have a complicated driveway, with a limited area I can throw the snow, so I need to change the direction quite a bit. Not sure if I'll need to adjust up and down too much (I've only been here one winter so far and can't remember what I did last year with the 18-year-old Toro I was using) -- but I would like the option, that's why I'm so interested in the Honda (and the SnowMaster with that joystick). I also would love something made in the USA if it means better quality, which also gives the edge to the Honda.

Looking forward to your insights on the Honda after a winter of use. Are the snow chute controls too difficult to operate? Especially if you have to change them constantly?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My hs720 has performed very well. My driveway faces south and blacktop isn’t in great shape. My 2 stage machine alone can’t clear the driveway well enough to prevent ice without the use of salt or calcium.

I use the single stage every storm. For light snows it’s the main attraction, and for big snows it cleans up what’s left behind from the 2stage. It cleans down the the pavement very well, throws the snow very far (for a single stage) and never fails to get the job done. 

Last season I plowed for a snow removal service and needed to drive out on top of the snow packing it down pretty bad. Here’s a video of my hs720 clearing crazy hard packed snowcrete.


----------



## Jeff Mitchell (Dec 9, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> My hs720 has performed very well. My driveway faces south and blacktop isn’t in great shape. My 2 stage machine alone can’t clear the driveway well enough to prevent ice without the use of salt or calcium.
> 
> I use the single stage every storm. For light snows it’s the main attraction, and for big snows it cleans up what’s left behind from the 2stage. It cleans down the the pavement very well, throws the snow very far (for a single stage) and never fails to get the job done.
> 
> Last season I plowed for a snow removal service and needed to drive out on top of the snow packing it down pretty bad. Here’s a video of my hs720 clearing crazy hard packed snowcrete.


Thanks for the follow-up report!

I was seriously leaning towards the Honda after your post, but I went into the store this morning and played with the snow chute controls. In a different driveway, I don't think I'd be deterred by them (they are very sturdy), but in my particular driveway scenario, I need to be constantly adjusting -- and they are just too stiff and placed too low down to be using them on every short pass. (I've got VERY limited areas to throw the snow and LOTS of obstacles to work around)

The salesmen did give a nod to the Honda for its more aggressive paddle design (over the Toro), which he said would do a better job clearing the "snowcrete" as you said. Looks to be a GREAT machine in many respects. I really wish it would have worked for my driveway because it's less expensive to begin with and has some better deals on it currently. So if anyone else is reading this and considering between these two machines and they've got a pretty wide open driveway, I think I'd recommend the Honda to them.

But because the Honda is now out of the picture for me, I'm more seriously considering the Toro Snowmaster 724 QXE. We have the space to store it both in season and off-season. If we didn't have the space, I'd be getting the 721 QZE.

Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Jeff Mitchell said:


> But because the Honda is now out of the picture for me, I'm more seriously considering the Toro Snowmaster 724 QXE. We have the space to store it both in season and off-season. If we didn't have the space, I'd be getting the 721 QZE.



Just out of curiosity, if you're committed to the Toro Snowmaster why not go with the 824 QXE for more power? Always nice to have a little extra power for those heavy wet snowfalls.


----------



## Jeff Mitchell (Dec 9, 2018)

Freezn said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you're committed to the Toro Snowmaster why not go with the 824 QXE for more power? Always nice to have a little extra power for those heavy wet snowfalls.


Freezn, the only factor would be cost. However, they are running a deal right now where I can get it for $50 more, instead of the normal $100 price difference.

I asked the salesman about my use case and he felt the 724 QXE would be more than enough. If a salesman doesn't try to upsell me (and he owns the 824 QXE himself)... I'm inclined to take that advice... unless you can convince me otherwise. :grin:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

more power is always better .......


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff Mitchell said:


> Freezn, the only factor would be cost. However, they are running a deal right now where I can get it for $50 more, instead of the normal $100 price difference.
> 
> I asked the salesman about my use case and he felt the 724 QXE would be more than enough. If a salesman doesn't try to upsell me (and he owns the 824 QXE himself)... I'm inclined to take that advice... unless you can convince me otherwise. :grin:


Man, I would spend that extra $50. Ain't no such thing as too much power. Me thinks that salesman has too many 724's sitting around.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Jeff Mitchell said:


> Freezn, the only factor would be cost. However, they are running a deal right now where I can get it for $50 more, instead of the normal $100 price difference.
> 
> I asked the salesman about my use case and he felt the 724 QXE would be more than enough. If a salesman doesn't try to upsell me (and he owns the 824 QXE himself)... I'm inclined to take that advice... unless you can convince me otherwise. :grin:



For the record, I don't own a Snowmaster but my neighbor has the 824 QXE. Seems like a really solid machine and performs well with 95% of the storms we get here in New England. The only time he struggles is with wet waterlogged snow at the end of the driveway that freezes up solid overnight. Without having that first stage of serrated augers it's a challenge for him to break-through the berm. If I get out there before him, I try to knock down the berm so he can just fire through the rest of the driveway. Like I said, the Snowmaster is a great machine for 95% of storms and I'm sure you'll be very happy with the performance with either the 724QXE or 824QXE. Only reason I suggested the 824QXE is because you can never have too much power when it comes to snow clearing. I have a fairly small 4-car driveway and at the time I purchased my Honda HS928 (9hp with 28" clearing width), the salesman was adamant it was "too much machine" and advised me to step down to the HS724 (7hp with 24" clearing width) and save $600. And for 95% of the storms we get...he's right...the HS928 is "too much machine" But I'm a big believer in the "more is better" school of thought. Having too much power is never a problem, but not having enough power can really make the job difficult. For the one or two storms a year that we get pounded with 16"+ snowfall, let me tell you, having the extra power and clearing width makes all the difference in the world. If the job doesn't require the "overkill approach", I leave the HS928 in the garage and pull out the HS621 single stage. I realize that not everyone wants or needs two snow blowers (2-stage and single stage) for various reasons...cost, storage space, maintenance, etc. so the Snowmaster is probably a very good compromise. And if you have the option for more power with the 824QXE for $50.00 ... that's a no brainer. Good luck Jeff! Let us know how you make out with you final choice.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Just an FYI, The Honda controls are a lot smoother when the machine is running. I guess the vibration from the engine allows for more clearance in the mechanism. My old Toro CCR3650 is the same way.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Im a big single stage fan, i grab them all the time on CL for almost nothing because they dont run. I quick carb cleaning and they are good to go usually.

I use them for the the light stuff, 6" and under, and only break out the 2 stage when needed.

the last three if have used the most, and currently have are all Toro, 2450, 3650 and the 621QZE, the 2450 and 621 have been super performers.

But take a look at the new Ariens single stage 21 Pro, it is built like a tank, and designed or ease of use. It might be the first single stage i buy new, i was that impressed with it


----------



## Jeff Mitchell (Dec 9, 2018)

Freezn said:


> For the record, I don't own a Snowmaster but my neighbor has the 824 QXE. Seems like a really solid machine and performs well with 95% of the storms we get here in New England. The only time he struggles is with wet waterlogged snow at the end of the driveway that freezes up solid overnight. Without having that first stage of serrated augers it's a challenge for him to break-through the berm. If I get out there before him, I try to knock down the berm so he can just fire through the rest of the driveway. Like I said, the Snowmaster is a great machine for 95% of storms and I'm sure you'll be very happy with the performance with either the 724QXE or 824QXE. Only reason I suggested the 824QXE is because you can never have too much power when it comes to snow clearing. I have a fairly small 4-car driveway and at the time I purchased my Honda HS928 (9hp with 28" clearing width), the salesman was adamant it was "too much machine" and advised me to step down to the HS724 (7hp with 24" clearing width) and save $600. And for 95% of the storms we get...he's right...the HS928 is "too much machine" But I'm a big believer in the "more is better" school of thought. Having too much power is never a problem, but not having enough power can really make the job difficult. For the one or two storms a year that we get pounded with 16"+ snowfall, let me tell you, having the extra power and clearing width makes all the difference in the world. If the job doesn't require the "overkill approach", I leave the HS928 in the garage and pull out the HS621 single stage. I realize that not everyone wants or needs two snow blowers (2-stage and single stage) for various reasons...cost, storage space, maintenance, etc. so the Snowmaster is probably a very good compromise. And if you have the option for more power with the 824QXE for $50.00 ... that's a no brainer. Good luck Jeff! Let us know how you make out with you final choice.


Thanks for the in-depth reply!

Based on all this, I just purchased the 824 QXE. I probably wouldn't have if it was $100 more, but $50 made it more palatable, although I won't lie, I have a bit of buyer's remorse -- which seems silly, but I think it's just overall sticker shock because I've never purchased a snowblower before! But I'm sure I'll appreciate the extra power. 

The last few winters here in Detroit have been milder too, but I know it can get worse. In average winter conditions here, I think where I'll be happiest with the extra power is with the snow drifts and large piles that will inevitably pile up in the back section of my driveway behind the house. It's a very confined area. The 724 would have been more than enough to clear the driveway with fresh snow by itself, but when multiple snowstorms happen, and it doesn't melt, the build-up on the edges gets harder to move. I think the 824 QXE will do a slightly better and easier job with that stuff. 

Another factor is my wife is from Minneapolis, Minnesota and her entire family lives there. And while we don't currently have any plans to move there... if we ever did, I'd definitely want the 824 over the 724. :grin:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know what you ended up with I am sure you will be happy with any thing there is a small learning curve, the easy way of blowing and the not so wise way. Blowing against the wind is not so wise .


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm sure you're going to be thrilled with the machine. Please post some pictures when you get the machine home.


----------

